# Lüftersteuerung (intern) + Lüfter gesucht



## elnitschko (10. April 2015)

*Lüftersteuerung (intern) + Lüfter gesucht*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe für meinen PC jetzt ein neues Gehäuse und eine AIO Wasserkühlung gekauft und schonmal verbaut (IN WIN 707 + Raijintek Triton Complete). Das Läuft soweit auch erstmal gut. Die Pumpe des Wasserkreislaufs läuft über einen 4 Pol-Molex Adapter direkt vom Netzteil, da ein Anschluss über das Mainboard da wohl häufig zu Leistungsverlusten führt. Die beiden Lüfter auf dem 240er Radiator laufen über den CPU-Fan-Anschluss des Mainboards.

Da ich über kurz über lang eine Custom-Wasserkühlung (für CPU, GPU und Mainboard (North, South, Chip)) einbauen möchte, suche ich jetzt schonmal nach einer passenden Lüftersteuerung. Ich möchte allerdings nicht vorne im Gehäuse so eine manuelle/automatische haben...deswegen suche ich nach einer internen Lösung, möglichst mit Software-Unterstützung.

Bisher habe ich da nur die NZXT Grid+ gefunden. Im Internet finde ich dazu leider nicht wirklich sinnvoll angaben - manche sagen, das Teil ist super, andere schreiben, es ist der letzte Schrott und funktioniert nicht wirklich. Hat jemand das Teil vielleicht schonmal benutzt und kann mir ein Feedback geben?

Zum Zweiten suche ich noch Lüfter. Ich bräuchte momentan 2x 120mm und 2x140mm. Mit LEDs in rot - Die 140er sollen einfach nur Gehäuselüfter und möglichst leise sein (am besten mit 3Pol Anschluss, falls ich mich für die NZXT Grid+ entscheide). Die 120er Sollen auf den Radiator kommen. Und wie immer: die sollte nicht zu teuer sein 


Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Max


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung (intern) + Lüfter gesucht*

Mit so einem Adapter kannst du mehrere PWM-Lüfter über einem Anschluss regeln.
Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Du könntest die Radiatorenlüfter zusammen mit den Gehäuselüfter über den CPU_FAN steuern.
Entweder automatisch was du im Bios/UEFI einstellst oder dann mit den jeweiligen Programmen der Mainboardhersteller mit eigener Lüfterkurve.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung (intern) + Lüfter gesucht*

Die Luxus Variante wäre das Aquaero LT:
Aqua Computer aquaero 5 LT (53095)
Leicht günstiger, mehr Anschlüsse aber afaik nicht soo ausgereifte Software:
Alphacool Heatmaster II (70W Leistung) | Steuergeräte | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## elnitschko (10. April 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung (intern) + Lüfter gesucht*

Also das aquaero 5 LT gefällt mir eigentlich schon ganz gut.

Dann brauche ich jetzt nur noch passende Lüfter 

Gruß 
Max


----------

